# How much meat?



## vol man (Nov 4, 2012)

I killed a pig a couple weeks ago.  Clean pass through shot took out his liver and did not hit the shoulders at all.  

Took it to a Sausage Company in Covington who estimated live weight at 225 lbs.

Got the meat back and came up with about 40 pounds of processed meat.  That kind of shocked me but then I noticed that there was ZERO loin in the box.

I've never killed a hog or had one cut up before so I wasn't sure what to expect.  My only reference is deer I have taken to a processor.

Does this sound about right?


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 4, 2012)

You should have about 86.25 lbs. of meat.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2012)

They took your tenderloin?  Tenderloins are worth starting a fight over, I would go back and ask what happened.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't speak for the processor or the way it was handled.
It varies very widely as to how much the ratio of what you get off them.
One I killed last year went a little over 225lbs and only had 65lbs of meat on it.
And I processed it!


----------



## paulkeen (Nov 4, 2012)

seems low to me


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know you, and I'm not trying be be a jerk.. But I'd say the majority of people WAY over estimate the live weight of their hogs, sometimes by as much as 50% .. You might have had a 130=150lb hog.. But I don't know.. I just see chronic over estimation with hogs..


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been processing hogs for over 25 years and am pretty thorough and my average is about 35% of live weight. But this is for clean head shots, no bloodshot meat to remove. If your pig was 225lbs. live you should get in the neighborhood of 80lbs. He is probably keeping the trimmings for his own sausage.


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 4, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> I don't know you, and I'm not trying be be a jerk.. But I'd say the majority of people WAY over estimate the live weight of their hogs, sometimes by as much as 50% .. You might have had a 130=150lb hog.. But I don't know.. I just see chronic over estimation with hogs..



You may be a jerk, but you are right. Hog weight is difficult to judge if you don't have much experience with them.


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 4, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> I have been processing hogs for over 25 years and am pretty thorough and my average is about 35% of live weight. But this is for clean head shots, no bloodshot meat to remove. If your pig was 225lbs. live you should get in the neighborhood of 80lbs. He is probably keeping the trimmings for his own sausage.



This is for wild hogs only!


----------



## vol man (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe we over estimated the size

Pic below - I am 6' tall for reference.  What do you think he weighed live?


----------



## PURVIS (Nov 5, 2012)

130-140 looks like he would bone out on the light side.most people over estimate hog weight it would have been a job putting a 225# hog on back of a 4 wheeler.


----------



## vol man (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 5, 2012)

90-110lbs..

I think you got your 35% from your processor IMO.


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 5, 2012)

PURVIS said:


> 130-140 looks like he would bone out on the light side.most people over estimate hog weight it would have been a job putting a 225# hog on back of a 4 wheeler.



A 225lb hog is regularly billed as a 450 lber!!


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 5, 2012)

> I have been processing hogs for over 25 years and am pretty thorough and my average is about 35% of live weigh



Thats right for a wild hog.  This unusually fat sow weighed just under 220 pounds on the hoof field and field dressed at just over 180 pounds.  We got 85 pounds of meat, including the ribs.


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 6, 2012)

vol man said:


> Maybe we over estimated the size
> 
> Pic below - I am 6' tall for reference.  What do you think he weighed live?



He looks to be in the 115-125Lb. range, looks like you did well to get 40lbs of meat. Hogs are heavy for their size but the hide and bones are way heavier than that of a deer, so folks think heavy=high meat yield, not true. Good looking hog though, perfect eating size and easier to drag and load on a four wheeler.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep 110-120# hog.


----------



## porkless1 (Nov 6, 2012)

130


----------



## Curtis (Nov 13, 2012)

I am thinking 125 tops.  Last winter I processed a similar sized hog and remember thinking as I carried the tub full of guts, hide, head and feet that like 75% of the weight was going in the dumpster and 25% in the cooler!  With deer I usually figure around 35% of live weight will make it to the freezer, with hogs I would not be surprised if it was 25-30% - especially when they have their winter fat and coat.
However, the lack of any loins would bother me too.


----------



## nockemstiff (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats on the hog but yep its smaller than 200 and you gotta get the loins for sure!


----------



## bany (Nov 15, 2012)

Yea, close to 100lbs they didn't burn ya. If it was all ground you wouldn't get loins without asking!


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 16, 2012)

This^^^^^^


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 17, 2012)

I too was thinking very low 100s.................maybe a buck and a quarter...........good eating size and "work with" pig

One of these days I am gonna have to get some sausage...............maybe when I kill my first Deer

For now, I butcher my own pigs, but none of its gets processed into sausage...........just chops and BBQ


oh yea.............I too would have been wondering where my straps were


----------



## doebranch (Dec 21, 2012)

*How much meat do you get from a processed hog?*

If you will go to Peachorcharddeerprocessing.com they have charts of all the cuts of meat for deer and hogs. They also have scales of your expected return based on the weight of the hogs. This process is in Sumter, South Carolina. Maybe this will ease your mind.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 23, 2012)

So where are the loins?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> So where are the loins?



I bet they were ground up.


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 23, 2012)

When I take a pig in and request sausage I never get anything but.... you guessed it, sausage!


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 23, 2012)

You will kill a lot of 200 lb. hogs until the day you start weighing them. This isn't pointed at you but everyone (myself included) overestimates them. Their weight is also in affected by how far you have to drag them.

Looking at the picture of your hog I would think you did not get cheated on your meat. The 35% rule is a pretty good one. 

Congrats on your kill.


----------

